# Color Run - themed 5k race



## Tude (May 27, 2014)

I like themed 5ks and obstacle races (did Foamfest last year -- muddy fun with bubbles). Did Color Run Saturday and will do this and Color Vibe next year again. Total blast! About 8000 of us - took off in waves --- and you go through stations where they coat you with a color - colored cornstarch. Orange, purple, etc. And at the end you are given packets of color and someone on stage tells you to open your packets and on the count of three - you toss it in the air - getting more splendidly colored.

hehe - me before (oh yeah, the knee socks -- you'll see colorful knee socks for the themed fun races).







The yellow station






Back at the finish/stage.
















Me afterwards. I must have gotten bombed with a lot of blue at the end - my hair was blue, had blue in my ears and nose, naval piecing was pink. Went out for breakfast and ran into other colorful people in there. 






LOL - my smurfy smurf bathtub ...


----------



## Kim Chee (May 27, 2014)

Looks like you've been hoppin' coal.


----------

